# Minyobates steyermarki



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

Are these available in the US? I read an old thread that said Sean Stewart might have gotten some from Europe in the past.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

If you have the right connections in EU, sure, you can get them. I doubt that many are here in the U.S, and don't expect to buy them if you do find someone with a breeding group, people like that tend to sell and trade within a select circle.

D


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

Are they even legal or are they like mystis?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Probably not.

D


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

They came into the US with proper import paperwork though customs. So not illegal nor smuggled in like mysti.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Another cool frog that may still be around in very limited numbers is Fulguritus...Used to be a few here in the States.










*http://dendrobates.org/fulgurita.html*


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Fulguritus is very nice.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Awesome. We have everything vbut a greem frog lol.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Gocubs said:


> Awesome. We have everything vbut a greem frog lol.


We have some pumilio morphs that are green, aurotaenia, a bunch of auratus, 4 morphs of green triv (maybe more?), Several thumnail frogs have a lot of green. I'm probably missing several


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

SeaDuck said:


> They came into the US with proper import paperwork though customs. So not illegal nor smuggled in like mysti.


Did they come in straight from latin america with papers or did they obtain papers in Europe? It is a big difference. 

PS. Nice eiders! Did you take that picture?


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Another cool frog that may still be around in very limited numbers is Fulguritus...Used to be a few here in the States.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still are...

D


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

there were legal imports that came in back in the 90s when colombia was still open, however there are very far and few that were kept alive since that time.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Dendroguy said:


> Still are...
> 
> D


Good to know...Been a few years since I was in contact with 1 or 2 people who had them, so long in fact I don't even remember who those people were 

If you know who they are, or you're one of them...feel free to get in touch with me


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Julio said:


> there were legal imports that came in back in the 90s when colombia was still open, however there are very far and few that were kept alive since that time.


I thought they were from Venezuela?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

thedude said:


> I thought they were from Venezuela?


oh? i thought Colombia


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

As I said, Ranitomeya fulgurita is very very nice. But this thread is about Minyobates ... What do you think about Minyobates ophistomelas?


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

rigel10 said:


> As I said, Ranitomeya fulgurita is very very nice. But this thread is about Minyobates ... What do you think about Minyobates ophistomelas?


Both of those are Andinobates now.

D


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You're right. Taxonomic revisions are faster than info on internet. About ophistomelas, they are also referred to as virolinensis...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

rigel10 said:


> As I said, Ranitomeya fulgurita is very very nice. But this thread is about Minyobates ... What do you think about Minyobates ophistomelas?


I'd give my left nut for some(*Legally)*...its not doing much anyways


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

easternversant said:


> Did they come in straight from latin america with papers or did they obtain papers in Europe? It is a big difference.
> 
> PS. Nice eiders! Did you take that picture?


Yes, There are two lines of them being traded around. One is old and came direct and the other from Europe (those are likely smuggled and then laundered in Europe or the founders at least.) 

Thanks, I did take the photo and they are my birds. We have raised eiders for 30 plus years now. 

Robert


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Are nuts a form of currency somewhere it seems like alot of people around here are trying to barter with them.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

scoy said:


> Are nuts a form of currency somewhere it seems like alot of people around here are trying to barter with them.


Especially the left one!

D


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

haha how about giving your left nut to get all the frogs of your dreams legally? now we're talking


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

The trade of human organs is mos def illegal );


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

shockingelk said:


> The trade of human organs is mos def illegal );
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


I like the Irony of illegal organ sales, to be able to to get the frogs you want legally


----------

